# Memory foam for DIY target?



## govcheese (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm curious if anyone has used memory foam for an archery target and how you liked it?

I have a 4" mattress topper I was thinking of using. It seems like it would give great stopping power and be self healing.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I would cut it into sections depending on how big of a target you want. Sat 2 foot long, by 12 inches wide then stack the sections on top of each other, cut 2 sections of 2x12 to about 30 inches. stack your foam between the 2x12 sections, and use 4 pieces of all thread to compress the 2x12's together compressing the foam between them. I bet that would make for a great target that would last you quite a while. You could probably make a couple targets at that size or make 1 big range target depending on the dimensions of the matress topper.
Give it a shot, and let us know how it works out.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anyone try this yet?


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

I used one in a burlap sack. Seems to work well, i backed it with clothes...no pass thru


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm curious as to how well it works too as I may have access to a queen mattress that got left behind in a foreclosure sale that I am doing work on. If they let me have it I may try it as a back stop. Or I could make some cozy seats on my tree stands. Not sure if they absorb water ? 
Anyway I would think it Would stop an arrow well. Try it and let us know


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

I have tried (and so does our nearest indoor range) neoprene, and that works well.

The hardest part is finding off-cuts of it ($10 a bag here. 2-3 bags makes 1 BIG target).


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

this is what my target is.

i bought a bag target from lancaster. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/morrell-outdoor-range-replacement-cover-32569.html

then cut up an old 2.5" thick memory mattress top. i cut up a large box, and some shirts.

from front to back, mine is a piece of cardboard, a piece of memory foam, shirts, memory foam, and cardboard.

basically, a cardboard face and back. and 2 foam layers. and then filled in with t shirts.

stop my field points from 45 yards all the way in to 10 yards.

i just did a test the other day with a broadhead. it passed through, but stopped with just the tip of the nock still showing.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone have pictures?


----------

